# high speed scrubbing bar no longer works with Ipad Tivo Remote App



## rnbarg (Aug 24, 2007)

After I installed Tivo Stream the regular high speed scrubbing no longer works in the Tivo App. The new scrub bar for "Watch on iPad" works fine. But the scrub bar for watching TV using the Tive IOS Remote app doesn't work. Moving the bar does nothing.


----------



## rnbarg (Aug 24, 2007)

I wanted to add i have the entry level Roamio with the add-on Stream box.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Write up a bug on their official forums on tivo's web site.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Just tried it on my Roamio and Premiere and can confirm, the scrubbing does not work on either.


----------



## philhu (Apr 11, 2001)

What kind of quality control does TIVO have? I swear they have never had a release of anything that didn't do all of these:

1) Fix 3 problems
2) Cause 2 new problems
3) Add some feature that then needs fixes in the NEXT release


----------



## dthomas1972 (Feb 21, 2013)

Have you tried with the latest version?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Working for me now too. Was there an update recently? I have my iPad set to update automatically so I don't always notice updates anymore.


----------

